
2016 State of DevOps Report [pdf] - perlgeek
https://puppet.com/system/files/2016-06/2016%20State%20of%20DevOps%20Report_0.pdf
======
perlgeek
I like this report, but on page 48, the reporting of downtime cost _per
deployment_ seemed disingenuous. The business cares about (cost of) downtime
per year, and there the high performers seemed to do worse than the medium and
low performers.

(This whole calculation seems rather forced; IMHO they should use matching
number of deployments and change failure rates rather than averages for both.
I can't believe a high performing IT operation would accept a change failure
rate of 7.5% when doing multiple deployments per day, at least not if each
failure leads to an actual outage).

------
throwaway2016a
"Access denied, 403 error"

~~~
throwaway2016a
Looks like it was fixed.

